# Mucus Plug???



## KBnSketti (May 12, 2017)

I had a post from a couple of days ago asking for feedback on my mini mare's proximity to foaling so hopefully it's appropriate that I start a new thread here! I've been watching my mare closely and she looks like she could be close but the foal is still sitting sideways and her udder could fill more (nipples aren't straight down yet). Even so I've heard things can change quickly so I've been watching her closely! Last night was the first night I locked her in the barn and was up every hour checking the camera and reading in to every move she made! Needless to say I'm awfully anxious over here! Checked her this morning and things were mostly the same except for what seems to be the mucus plug? What do you think? If that is what it is does that mean anything more or is it just another one of those "could be any time or could be weeks" sign? I haven't been able to express any milk but last night and this morning she wouldn't even let me touch her there so I couldn't even try. She has been more restless the last couple days, laying, rolling, and more needy... but then I'm also getting more restless so I could be just reading in? Ah! Going crazy here!

The udder pics are from yesterday (left) and this morning (right).


----------



## Miniv (May 12, 2017)

I've rarely seen a mucus plug and when I did it was a maiden mare..... Your mare looks VERY close. Not all mares do a "bloody show" either, but your mare looks like she is, which is yet another indicator.

Have you expressed any "milk" from her? If so, is it sticky like syrup? (This is when I'd get some milk test strips!) The foal can decide to "drop" into foaling position in a matter of a few hours.


----------



## KBnSketti (May 12, 2017)

The past couple days I've gotten nothing when I've tried to get milk but today and yesterday she is not liking when I try to touch her udder so I haven't gotten a chance. I do have some of the milk testing strips and would love to test those out if I got a chance! The mucus plug came out a little more and definitely seems to look like what I've seen in other pics. Eek! So excited!


----------



## Miniv (May 12, 2017)

Take a bucket of warm water and a wash cloth and gently wash her bag.....It's good to do anyway, and it encourages milk to drop.


----------

